
Ask HN: I whacked a HDD and it started working again - quickthrower2
An external HDD fell off the side of the desk, and once it fell it wouldn&#x27;t work (made weird clicking noises then shut down). So after a few attempts I thought hell there is nothing to lose giving it a slightly firm punch a couple of times - and now it is working (like an old TV I guess!). I wonder what the explanation is?
======
idddorrsyncit
The explanation is that you should either dd it or rsync it somewhere before
it's too late. Great to hear that it seems to work, still, though. Thumbs up
backups down.

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks. I have already copied the delta between that HDD and the backup to my
dropbox :-).

------
ryanmercer
Oh man, my first TV when I was a kid... SLAP hey it's fine now, start to sit
back down, starts jumping around again, sonofa...

You probably jammed one of the mechanical components, striking it again
probably dislodged it.

